# Head Unit Replacement and Keep Bose



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Has anyone here swapped out the Head Unit and kept there Bose Amp and Speakers? I am looking at changing the head unit, but due to budget restraints I was considering keeping the Bose Amp and Speaker. Will there be any sound performance gain or will it still sound the same?
A More costly option is to add a new Amp and full Front 3 way speaker with a Sub Install in the boot, this I know will sound a whole lot better but it will cost too!

Any comments welcome :?

Re Map may be out the window for now if I have to go the whole hog [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I made some enquiries about getting a DAB system for the car that would be BOSE compatible and was told by BOSE that the head-unit needs to be specifically tuned to the dimensions of the interior space of your car. You can't buy any old BOSE system and put it in your car and expect it to work - it has to be factory fitted. So for instance even taking a BOSE system out of a MK2 and putting it into a MK1 would result in incorrect sound quality - essentially rendering the benefits of a BOSE system redundant. And from what I was told, it sounds like that's controlled by the head-unit and not the amplifier.

So, it's all in the head-unit and how it distributes sound to the various strategically placed speakers within the particular interior of your car. Change the head unit and your speakers become simply speakers.


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

I got a pioneer avic model do search, and kept Bose amp and speakers and made a world of a difference!


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

chilledoutman said:


> I got a pioneer avic model do search, and kept Bose amp and speakers and made a world of a difference!


World as is loads?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Mark Davies said:


> I made some enquiries about getting a DAB system for the car that would be BOSE compatible and was told by BOSE that the head-unit needs to be specifically tuned to the dimensions of the interior space of your car. You can't buy any old BOSE system and put it in your car and expect it to work - it has to be factory fitted. So for instance even taking a BOSE system out of a MK2 and putting it into a MK1 would result in incorrect sound quality - essentially rendering the benefits of a BOSE system redundant. And from what I was told, it sounds like that's controlled by the head-unit and not the amplifier.
> 
> So, it's all in the head-unit and how it distributes sound to the various strategically placed speakers within the particular interior of your car. Change the head unit and your speakers become simply speakers.


Connects2 make a BOSE adapter cable, so you can keep BOSE with an aftermarket head unit. A good head unit these days will have DSP and assuming you have that facility your HiFi installer can de-EQ the car so it will sound however you want it to sound.

Failing that, you can use something like the Audison Bit series of DSP units to get a better sound from your factory head unit.


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

wja96 said:


> Mark Davies said:
> 
> 
> > I made some enquiries about getting a DAB system for the car that would be BOSE compatible and was told by BOSE that the head-unit needs to be specifically tuned to the dimensions of the interior space of your car. You can't buy any old BOSE system and put it in your car and expect it to work - it has to be factory fitted. So for instance even taking a BOSE system out of a MK2 and putting it into a MK1 would result in incorrect sound quality - essentially rendering the benefits of a BOSE system redundant. And from what I was told, it sounds like that's controlled by the head-unit and not the amplifier.
> ...


Jesus I am Hi Jacking everyone's threads here.... Apologies!

The head unit I am getting is the Kenwood DNN 9230 DAB unit and I have a JL Audio 600-4 HD AMP. I am just wondering if I should do 
1) Just put the head unit in and keep the existing Bose Amp & Speakers or
2) Head Unit, JL Audio 600-4 HD AMP and have a Sub fitted in the Boot Spare Wheel area - Sub choices are http://www.jlaudio.co.uk/car-audio-subw ... powerwedge or http://www.jlaudio.co.uk/cp108lg-w3v3-c ... tems-93133

Bear in mind I will be looking at a re map and a few other bits so I am restricted on budget!


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

Loads as in clearer and louder and more defined music,


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

chilledoutman said:


> Loads as in clearer and louder and more defined music,


And you kept all Bose as stock just added the Pioneer? Did the Bose do all the work or did the pioneer drive some of the setup?
I four my current Bose has no real volume what so ever!


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

illingworth22 said:


> chilledoutman said:
> 
> 
> > Loads as in clearer and louder and more defined music,
> ...


----------



## coltonskilly (Apr 4, 2012)

Installed Kenwood HU and kept the rest as stock and the sound improvement was great, more bass, volume and clarity.
If you replace the amp and speakers this can only improve things further.


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

coltonskilly said:


> Installed Kenwood HU and kept the rest as stock and the sound improvement was great, more bass, volume and clarity.
> If you replace the amp and speakers this can only improve things further.


coltonskilly

Do you have Bose in your TT, which Kenwood Head Unit did you go for?

I hear there is Half Bose and Full Bose is this correct and if so what is Half a Bose!?


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

iPad mini... Kept Bose


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

illingworth22 said:


> I hear there is Half Bose and Full Bose is this correct and if so what is Half a Bose!?


There is only BOSE on the Mk II. No half measures!


----------

